# Shoulder chondroplasty of the glenoid and microfracture



## jrburke (Jan 11, 2017)

I would like to get the opinions of some fellow coders in regards to a CPT for a shoulder surgery one of our specialist has done.  He did the following:

1.	Left shoulder arthroscopy with debridement of superior labral tear and partial-thickness subscapularis tendon tear (CPT 29823)
2.	Left shoulder chondroplasty of the glenoid and microfracture of a full-thickness chondral lesion of the proximal anterior aspect of the glenoid    (CPT ?)
3.	Left shoulder arthroscopic subacromial decompression (CPT 29826)
4.	Left shoulder arthroscopic rotator cuff repair (CPT 29827)

Are question is would procedure number 2 be bundled into 29823 or would you code as 29999 an unlisted and compare to CPT 29823.  Any help you can lead would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance…

Jessyka B, CPC
Coding and Billing Specialist


----------

